# Dave Cousins brings home a Silver for Doinker @ the Nimes Indoor 2012



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go Dave and Doinker!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats Dave and Doinker. :thumb:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We would also like to thank Dean Layton-James from the UK for providing us with some of these amazing photos of the tournament that helped others visualize this great event!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet!! Congrats Dave and Team Doinker


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Hasn't the guy paid the price? I felt bad for him, sitting there all by himself in the Finals with no team-mates. Whatever, the guy could probably finish in the Top 3 with one of those little kids bows  Great great shooting Mr. Cousins!!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What kind of bow is he shooting now days? A prime by G5?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> What kind of bow is he shooting now days? A prime by G5?


Yes, Prime bow


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Dave's stabilizer of choice is the Doinker Elite, he has been shooting this stabilizer for many many years.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep. He is actually the one that got me wanting one. And I still have it and use it. I personally think it is the best all time soo far in the Doinker lineup


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

As a brother in the Doinker nation, Congratulations!


----------

